# update on Nichole Tower



## quaker (Oct 8, 2012)

Holding all these flowers on one spike. Really pleased with this second flowering.

Ed


----------



## Dido (Oct 8, 2012)

Congrats to such a great plant


----------



## monocotman (Oct 8, 2012)

A very happy looking plant!
David


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 8, 2012)

Such a beautiful Phrag! Sadly, I don't get to see too many with such vigor. Thanks for sharing this gem with us!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 8, 2012)

Amazing display. Well thats definitely a dalessandroi hybrid. I have never seen a besseae hybrid with so many branches and holding so many flowers. Your plant has a great amount of vigor. Nice job.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 8, 2012)

I want one. :drool:


----------



## e-spice (Oct 8, 2012)

That's awesome. This goes without saying but great job growing that!


----------



## newbud (Oct 8, 2012)

That's magnificent. Are you growing these in a greenhouse? What's your cultivar for these. Thanks


----------



## quaker (Oct 8, 2012)

newbud said:


> That's magnificent. Are you growing these in a greenhouse? What's your cultivar for these. Thanks



Just growing it in a mix of medium bark, large perlite and plenty of NZ sphagnum moss. Last year it had 5 flowers the only difference I made was to put it on a 24/7 tapwater drip system. I only feed my phrags with blood and bone which I apply twice per year in November and May and only a teaspoonful per feed.This seems to work for me but probably won't work for everyone ------- our water is very soft and yes they are grown in a 14' x 8' greenhouse and the temp never drops below 13c but rises as high as it wants depending on the outside weather.

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

Yay besseae v. dalessandroi hybrids! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! Just gorgeous! Great plant!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 10, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## quaker (Oct 12, 2012)

Final pic in full flower. 7 flowers and two more buds.

sorry if I've bored you with this specimen!!!

Ed


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 12, 2012)

quaker said:


> Final pic in full flower. 7 flowers and two more buds.
> 
> sorry if I've bored you with this specimen!!!
> 
> Ed



I don't know about everyone else but I could never get bored with plants like this. This is a prime example of what a true dalessandroi can do in hybridizing. You will never see a besseae hybrid do this to that extent. It makes a great display. It is just a shame that there aren't more ral dalessandroi around, and I don't mean the stuff that people try to pass off as dalessandroi these days.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 12, 2012)

Fabuleux!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> IIt is just a shame that there aren't more ral dalessandroi around, and I don't mean the stuff that people try to pass off as dalessandroi these days.



The best and most rapid development of v. dalessandroi was made by EYOF. Unfortunately getting plants from them is like pulling teeth!


----------



## Clark (Oct 12, 2012)

That's alot of pop!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2012)

Bored? Is that possible???


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 13, 2012)

What a beautiful display !!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 13, 2012)

Extraordinary flowering. Congratulations for its culture.


----------



## chrismende (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow!


----------

